# c band setup



## garyl24 (Jun 2, 2004)

i have been reading as much as i can and there just isnt much talk on here about peeps setting up cband dish's. so i have a question for you. i have been going around and getting BUD's and i have a 6 1/2 foot BUD that i am going to use(i have a small yard) will i be able to just set it on the pole and sweep side to side and pick up a bird in the sky? when i took down the dish i havnt messed with any adjustments on it just picked it up and put it in the back of the truck. i have setup many dish 500's and directv dish's but never a BUD. the majority of dishes that i have seen are pointed the same way so i was just curious if this will work. thanks for any and all help


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Try finding the center of the arc, (the mid point where the dish is not tilted either way). Find South and mark the mount and the mast(pole) with a pencil after pointing the dish that way. If you have a signal meter use it, if not a portable or small tv will help. Check to see which band your receiver is on (c or ku band) make sure the corresponding cables are inputed from the receiver to the dish. Then travel the arc looking for a signal if no luck loosen mount and move about a 1/4" or so from your mark on the mast or pole(pick a direction) and try again keep going both ways till ya find a bird. When you find one(preferablaly in the center) tweak the turnbuckle that adjusts the tilt till you get a good signal. Then travel the arc again, if you can get signals on one end but not the other it is not pointed right or not level and you will have to move it slightly on the mast.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Here is the C band bible (IMO) (Ricardo's Geo-Orbit, is a magnificent collection of work and research material) everything you need to know about setting up a BUD read as much as you can before you go to all that work, find out all the channels that are up there in the clear to see if its worth it (I think it is) There is a link to ALL the FTA channels up there on my web site, some are C band and most are ku band let us all know how it works out for you, and have fun!

http://www.geo-orbit.org/


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

cool site, if both my dish movers were not dead and my old hand crank frozeup I would be outside hunting signals now  and charlies angels on hd


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Watching the skies in Rosewell................................cool!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

actually south of Carlsbad  and we just got rain


----------



## garyl24 (Jun 2, 2004)

thanks for all the replies i am going to set the pole in the ground tomorrow so the concrete has a few days to dry before i mount the dish and it will give me a little more time for some more reading. and i still got to get some cable to hook it up that stuff is expensive but you can get a good deal on ebay so i will keep you guys posted on how things turn out


----------



## garyl24 (Jun 2, 2004)

heres an update on my project. i instlled the pole in concrete and made sure it was level every way i can. let it dry for 2 days then i sat my dish on the pole. since i am just using the c band lnb only, i ran 1 coax and hook up my sat meter and i finally found telestar7. i am getting a few of the channels but when i turn the dish a little more the channels i was getting go out but i get different ones. each time i adjust the dish (side to side) i lose ones i was getting but then i get new channels. and all of the channels i am picking up are on telestar7. in case you are wondering how i am getting the channels without paying yet is i have a buddy that works at a tv repair shop and he gave me a black board to use to alighn my dish. just a note- i am not a hacker and i do not condone it i am using this board to simply setup my dish and then i am going to be a paying customer. with that being said i would appreciate any help on this project and if you have any questions on my steps so far just ask so maybe we all can learn from this.


----------



## garyl24 (Jun 2, 2004)

can somebody tell me if this is how the clark belt is? here is a link that i have found
http://xxx.dvbnews.xxx/general_info/clark_belt.html
and also can someone please give me some advise on how to find out what channels are on what sat's? i have been to lyngsat but i was more confused when i left there then i was when i got there. thanks


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Try Skyvision
www.skyvision.com 
there should be links there.
edit, there is a satellite chart, and also there are mpeg2fta receivers.


----------



## garyl24 (Jun 2, 2004)

thanks, i went and checked it out. the only thing i can figure out is maybe i am not on telestar 7. here is what channels i am getting, i am getting all channels i am listing but ones with a question mark means i dont know what sation they are
1 ?
3 christian
4 ?
5 cnn
7 wgn
8 ?
9 espn
11 abc family
12 starz
15 ?
16 ?
17 tnt
19 usa
20 ?
21 ?
23 a and e
if someone has cband or has any help i would appreciate it. thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Starz is on Galaxy 13. Rest are on Galaxy 5
http://www.lyngsat.com/g5.html
http://www.lyngsat.com/g13h1.html



garyl24 said:


> thanks, i went and checked it out. the only thing i can figure out is maybe i am not on telestar 7. here is what channels i am getting, i am getting all channels i am listing but ones with a question mark means i dont know what sation they are
> 1 ?
> 3 christian
> 4 ?
> ...


----------



## garyl24 (Jun 2, 2004)

so am i picking up 2 birds at once? i dont have the actuator hooked up only the cband lnb. so i would have to be picking up 2 birds at the same time. man this cband stuff is alot different than the small dishes. if anyone has any advise on how to continue my setup please help.


----------

